# I am sooo cool



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I now have an officially licensed "dog training area" and a "game breeders permit, non-commercial". 
I got them thru the IL DNR. 
I even have big yellow signs that I get to post around the perimeter of my property that so states!
What's so cool about this is I can now shoot live birds on my property! We can buy live ducks from the local (an hour away) game farm, and train with them as clipped wing/shackled birds, or shoot them as fliers, year round.
My training buddies are way excited! Our intention, of course, is to keep them alive as long as possible. We all have soft mouthed dogs, so it should be a long time.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Grats! *gives you a So Cool hat*
Have fun!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll load up and be right over!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

You are indeed way cool!!



> I'll load up and be right over!


Me too, see if I can pick up some birds on the way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

everyone is welcome!!!! RSVP so I know how many birds to get


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, to be really,really cool you need a technical pond 

After you do that we are movin in


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nah, that's Laura's project!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I"ve been wondering how she's doing convincing DH??
Got to have some water Barb, just tell DH ya'll can stock it with fish.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if I stock it with fish, DH will never let me near it with the dogs!!!
They sent me 6 of these, and they were even free!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh you are right!! That is so cool and I for one am very jealous  I think I'll be heading your way to check it out; I'll grab Sir Drake and let you know when to leave the porch light on


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

We will be buying a "summer" home right next door Barb, um I mean NEIGHBOR!!! :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

next door is 250 acres of crop....behind us is another 40 acres of crop....the other next door is my neighbor, he's also on 10 acres, he's a landscaper, and he actually has an AWESOME pond with an island in the middle of it, and the dumbest beagle you ever saw.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I am sure they do not harvest all that crap, umm crops, themselves.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

drool...drool....drool...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Bet he wouldn't mind harvesting 249 acres for the right price


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very cool!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You are the coolest!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww MAN! You are soooo cool! If I could fly Mira in the cabin with me I would so be coming! That is awesome!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Barb, if you would just build that pond we could have the GRF field meet up at your place.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Just think what Tito could do with his very own Technical Pond? 
Look at this way. You would always know where to find him!!!


----------

